# ViP612 L4.74 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

L4.74 is now in the wild. Please use this thread for documenting your experiences and/or bugs found.


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

It's been just about 3 days since my Vip 612 updated to L474. Other than a few short hang-up's when changing channels (all of which have corrected themselves in 15 or so seconds) all seems to be working fine.


----------



## tig519 (Mar 26, 2008)

It hasn't downloaded to mine yet, but am curious as to whether I can switch back to UHF.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I've always used RF for the remote control if that's what your referring to andit works well.


----------



## karvy (Jul 14, 2007)

I switched back to UHF remote and it works great. I've seen this version of code appear to lock up, but after 10 or 15 seconds the picture comes back. Also when paging up or down in the guide, once in a while it switches to the detail of the channel that is highlighted.


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's what I've previously posted on this topic, with new information at the bottom:

_<<<
Originally Posted by Sunnyatthebeach 
Vip612 with L473 software --> 8' HDMI --> Sharp 32D64U Input #5 HDMI

When I turn off the TV for a few minutes and then turn it back on, no picture or sound. Using power button on 612 remote to turn receiver off and then on has no effect. Can only restore picture and sound by disconnecting HDMI cable for at least 10 seconds and then reconnecting it, or by restarting the 612.

I should mention that I have three other viewing locations installed here:
Vip211 --> HDMI --> Sharp 32D64U
Vip211 --> HDMI --> Sharp 65D64U
Vip722 --> HDMI --> Sharp 42D64U
These three work just fine. The configuration with the 612 is the only one exhibiting the problem described earlier.

Does anyone know whether the HDMI specification requires the receiver of the video/audio stream (i.e., the TV) to send status information to the transmitter (i.e., the 612 DVR) over the HDMI cable? Perhaps the 612 is incorrectly responding to a "monitor off" status report from the TV by permanently terminating its transmission.

>>>_
New information:
My 612 is now running L474, and I still have the same problem.
I've discovered that HDMI seems to be configured differently on the 612 than on my other receivers. When I invoke
Menu/System Setup/Diagnostics/Analysis/HDMI Test
my 211s and 722 all show
HDMI ON
Color Space RGB
HDCP Enabled ON.
They also show data screens labeled
Status 1, Status 2, Info 1, Info 2, HDCP, and H/W.
The HDCP data screen shows several items of data, and the H/W screen shows
"HDMI sensed from RX (TV) side: Lines Active"

However, the 612 shows
HDMI ON
Color Space YCrCb
HDCP enabled OFF
and only data screens labeled
Info 1, Info 2, HDCP, and H/W (no Status 1 or Status 2).
The HDCP screen shows
"App not built with HDCP support"
and the H/W screen shows
"HDMI sensed from RX (TV) side: Lines Inactive"

(Interestingly, all of the receivers displays imply that these parameters can be changed, and that HDMI can be reset, but the on-screen buttons for those are greyed out and not functional. Perhaps there's a secret button sequence on the remote or the receiver, known only to D* tech support, that enables these on-screen buttons).

So it looks like the HDMI software, especially HDCP support, in my 612 is either incomplete or nonexistent. My new Sharp TVs support HDCP (High-Bandwidth Digital Content Protection) and perhaps are not supposed to work with HDMI program sources, like my 612, that do not fully support HDCP.

Does anyone else have a 612 whose HDMI configuration settings match mine? Any suggestions or recommendations before the dreaded phone call to D customer support?


----------



## rcupec (Oct 17, 2006)

I have vip612 with same information as you do HDCP enabled OFF and Color Space YCrCb but my vip 722 same as yours . I called dish said new software coming soon may be this week not sure if this will fix the problem , by the way i have a LG42pg20 hooked to 612


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

sunny, my 612 works eactly like yours on HDMI. Works fine until the TV set( Philips LCD 1080p) is turned off, then no sound or picture. Replugging the HDMI causes it to work again until the set is turned off again.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a Samsung 50" plasma (HP-T5054) and have not had any HDMI issues at all. *knock on wood*


----------



## Thinslice (Apr 28, 2008)

So does anyone have issues with this peice of sh*t reciever frozen when your not watching TV for the night. The problem I have is when go to bed I leave the reciever on and just turn off the tv. But when I wake up in the morning, I lose the video and audio signal out to the tv. And I have to hard reboot the system from the front panel. And it works just fine till the next time I turn off the tv. Its like when it goes into hibernation mode it just purely shuts down. I just got a replacement reciever yesterday and this one is a piece of **** as well. If they don't fix this problem. Dish can kiss my ass good bye. Directv here I come!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Thinslice said:


> So does anyone have issues with this peice of sh*t reciever frozen when your not watching TV for the night. The problem I have is when go to bed I leave the reciever on and just turn off the tv. But when I wake up in the morning, I lose the video and audio signal out to the tv. And I have to hard reboot the system from the front panel. And it works just fine till the next time I turn off the tv. Its like when it goes into hibernation mode it just purely shuts down. I just got a replacement reciever yesterday and this one is a piece of **** as well. If they don't fix this problem. Dish can kiss my ass good bye. Directv here I come!


If you are coming here for information or assistance, I would suggest that you lose the attitude and clean it up a bit.
What brand of TV do you have?


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

It has been near a month since L4.74 update.
I am happy to say my 612 seems to be working as it should with one exception. There is often a hang up when changing channels. As I posted on 4/07, these hang ups always resolve on their own in about 15 seconds. What may appear to be a lock up is just the 612 getting it's bearings (for lack of a better description). I certainly cannot surf channels with speed in mind. I change channels slowly, one at a time giving each channel change time to appear on my TV screen. I use the numeric feature to go to channels I watch most of the time.
I bet alot of members using a 612 will find this to be the case. If the reciever seems to be locked up, give it 30 or so seconds to see if it's this hang up I am experiencing. Chances are, it will resolve on it's own.


----------



## Thinslice (Apr 28, 2008)

Polardog said:


> It has been near a month since L4.74 update.
> I am happy to say my 612 seems to be working as it should with one exception. There is often a hang up when changing channels. As I posted on 4/07, these hang ups always resolve on their own in about 15 seconds. What may appear to be a lock up is just the 612 getting it's bearings (for lack of a better description). I certainly cannot surf channels with speed in mind. I change channels slowly, one at a time giving each channel change time to appear on my TV screen. I use the numeric feature to go to channels I watch most of the time.
> I bet alot of members using a 612 will find this to be the case. If the reciever seems to be locked up, give it 30 or so seconds to see if it's this hang up I am experiencing. Chances are, it will resolve on it's own.


I'm not having any issue's with my channels locking up. Well I guess thats not accurate. I've had a channel freeze for like 2 seconds and release. But mines the fact that once the tv's off for an extended period of time. I lose audio and video to the TV from the reciever. I got my replacement reciever last night and I was seriously hoping for the best. But once again this morning. It didn't work, I didn't have a signal. I don't know why, its just a pain in the ass to reset the reciever in the morning and in the evening when I get home. I'll call Dish today to see what they can do, send out a tech to make sure everything is installed correctly and what not. On a good note, I got my harmoney 659 working correctly. Thats about all the good news I've had in two weeks.

Ohh and I've got an Olevia 437H TV


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

Thinslice said:


> I'm not having any issue's with my channels locking up. Well I guess thats not accurate. I've had a channel freeze for like 2 seconds and release. But mines the fact that once the tv's off for an extended period of time. I lose audio and video to the TV from the reciever. I got my replacement reciever last night and I was seriously hoping for the best. But once again this morning. It didn't work, I didn't have a signal. I don't know why, its just a pain in the ass to reset the reciever in the morning and in the evening when I get home. I'll call Dish today to see what they can do, send out a tech to make sure everything is installed correctly and what not. On a good note, I got my harmoney 659 working correctly. Thats about all the good news I've had in two weeks.
> 
> Ohh and I've got an Olevia 437H TV


If your TV is connected to the receiver via HDMI, try cycling your TV through its other inputs for a few seconds each, even though you may have nothing connected on them. In my case (a Sharp 32D64U TV), I can usually get the picture and sound to come back by selecting the analog antenna input followed by the analog input on which I have an old DVD player. When I then select the HDMI input connected to the receiver, the picture and sound return. I'm concluding the receiver software or hardware has difficulty processing the first connection request HDMI signal from the TV when it is turned on, and the procedure just described makes the TV send a new connection request to the receiver.

I've found channel switching can be slower when switching to a channel that is on a different satellite (e.g., going from satellite 110 to satellite 119) and the receiver has to tell the switch (either an external switch or the one built into the LNB on the Dish 1000.2) to send it the feed from the selected satellite. Adjacent channels in the program guide are not necessarily on the same satellite.

I also have a 722 receiver connected via HDMI to a Sharp TV where I don't have any of the blackout problems or slower channel switching of the 612. So you might consider getting the company to replace your 612 with a 722.


----------



## Thinslice (Apr 28, 2008)

Sunnyatthebeach said:


> If your TV is connected to the receiver via HDMI, try cycling your TV through its other inputs for a few seconds each, even though you may have nothing connected on them. In my case (a Sharp 32D64U TV), I can usually get the picture and sound to come back by selecting the analog antenna input followed by the analog input on which I have an old DVD player. When I then select the HDMI input connected to the receiver, the picture and sound return. I'm concluding the receiver software or hardware has difficulty processing the first connection request HDMI signal from the TV when it is turned on, and the procedure just described makes the TV send a new connection request to the receiver.
> 
> I've found channel switching can be slower when switching to a channel that is on a different satellite (e.g., going from satellite 110 to satellite 119) and the receiver has to tell the switch (either an external switch or the one built into the LNB on the Dish 1000.2) to send it the feed from the selected satellite. Adjacent channels in the program guide are not necessarily on the same satellite.
> 
> I also have a 722 receiver connected via HDMI to a Sharp TV where I don't have any of the blackout problems or slower channel switching of the 612. So you might consider getting the company to replace your 612 with a 722.


While I was watching last night I noticed alot of channel freezing going on. It's only for a split second. But it was doing it quite often and it was kind of annoying. And I have noticed that some channels come up faster than others. I'm not to concerned with that. And honestly not to concerned with the freezing if its kept to a minimum. But its the fact that when I wanna watch TV I gotta hard reboot the reciever and its redicilous. But I'll try the idea of changing the inputs and run back to the HDMI input.


----------



## Thinslice (Apr 28, 2008)

Sunnyatthebeach said:


> If your TV is connected to the receiver via HDMI, try cycling your TV through its other inputs for a few seconds each, even though you may have nothing connected on them. In my case (a Sharp 32D64U TV), I can usually get the picture and sound to come back by selecting the analog antenna input followed by the analog input on which I have an old DVD player. When I then select the HDMI input connected to the receiver, the picture and sound return. I'm concluding the receiver software or hardware has difficulty processing the first connection request HDMI signal from the TV when it is turned on, and the procedure just described makes the TV send a new connection request to the receiver.
> 
> I've found channel switching can be slower when switching to a channel that is on a different satellite (e.g., going from satellite 110 to satellite 119) and the receiver has to tell the switch (either an external switch or the one built into the LNB on the Dish 1000.2) to send it the feed from the selected satellite. Adjacent channels in the program guide are not necessarily on the same satellite.
> 
> I also have a 722 receiver connected via HDMI to a Sharp TV where I don't have any of the blackout problems or slower channel switching of the 612. So you might consider getting the company to replace your 612 with a 722.


Welp, flipping thru the inputs didn't work. And I think the reason is because the reciever wasn't on. Over the day yesterday the reciever shut itself down. So I tried pushing "selete" to bring it out of hibernation mode. But that didnt work either. So since wasn't able to bring it out of hibernation mode, I couldn't get it to resend out the HDMI signal by flipping thru the inputs and I had to just reboot it again. Sheesh, I'm getting so tired of this crap!


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

From what I read, the 612 works with some TV's and does not work with others using HDMI. This is true with other receivers and TV's as well so either the HDMI technology is flaky or the design engineers don't understand it.


----------



## Thinslice (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, but why would HDMI, that works right now, make the reciever shut down after the TV's been off for a few hours?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

My 612 is hooked to a Philips through HDMI and it will only work the first time you plug it in. then when you turn off the TV one time, it loses the communication link and wont work again until you re-plug the HDMI. that tells me that both the receiver and the TV work but they don't agree on how to shake hands????

My 622 is connected to a Samsung via HDMI and both the tv and the receiver agree that there is a connection but there is no audio or video EVER.

I can't use HDMI on either.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if Dish Network is aware of all these problems? They're kind of significant.


----------



## Thinslice (Apr 28, 2008)

The one technician I talked to said they're having this problem and they're aware of it. They said its a software issue and they're trying to work on it and have no time frame for resolution. I absolutely love the reciever and its functionality. But it just pisses me off about the HDMI issue. And I've been noticing alot more freezing up in the past few days. But thats not to big of a deal at this point. But its not what I expect from dish network.


----------



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

I just had a 612 installed yesterday and am having the exact same problems you listed.

I talked to tech support in India and got no assistance. They have scheduled a tech to come to my house this weekend, but I may cancel the appointment after reading this thread. I'm so pissed.

Gary Wiley



Sunnyatthebeach said:


> Here's what I've previously posted on this topic, with new information at the bottom:
> 
> _<<<
> Originally Posted by Sunnyatthebeach
> ...


----------



## Thinslice (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah, this 612 is a joke. I'm gonna call up and request for the 722. From what I've read it's not having this issue.


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

I still have L449. Any idea when 474 will be released to the masses?

I have had an HDMI problem since 449 and I am hoping 474 will fix it.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you have a 622/722 or a 612 receiver? This is a 612 thread but L449 is the current software version for the 622/722. L474 is a software version for the 612.


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> Do you have a 622/722 or a 612 receiver? This is a 612 thread but L449 is the current software version for the 622/722. L474 is a software version for the 612.


I have a 722, so I guess it will be a while before I get new software.


----------



## Jimal (May 31, 2008)

I'm glad I found this forum; I'm having the exact issues described in this thread with my box. I'm on my second 612 since I "upgraded" my HD subsription a couple months back and this new one seems to have more of a problem than the first one. I'm on a Vizio HDTV (1080i) and I'm to the point where I have to reset the box each time I shut it down and turn it back on. The one variation I have is that my audio always works (I think the fact that I have it connected to a home theater through the fiber optic cable answers that question)

The guys who were here Thursday (two installers and a supervisor) weren't too familiar with this particular unit, though the one installer who had seen it before had issues with the installation. Guess I'll call the supervisor and see about changing to a different model box, now that I know this is a known issue.

Too bad too. My old box was bulletproof but I didn't get all the HD channels I was paying for.


----------



## Thinslice (Apr 28, 2008)

Jimal said:


> I'm glad I found this forum; I'm having the exact issues described in this thread with my box. I'm on my second 612 since I "upgraded" my HD subsription a couple months back and this new one seems to have more of a problem than the first one. I'm on a Vizio HDTV (1080i) and I'm to the point where I have to reset the box each time I shut it down and turn it back on. The one variation I have is that my audio always works (I think the fact that I have it connected to a home theater through the fiber optic cable answers that question)
> 
> The guys who were here Thursday (two installers and a supervisor) weren't too familiar with this particular unit, though the one installer who had seen it before had issues with the installation. Guess I'll call the supervisor and see about changing to a different model box, now that I know this is a known issue.
> 
> Too bad too. My old box was bulletproof but I didn't get all the HD channels I was paying for.


Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## douga (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm getting the impression that all of the "channel freeze" problems I'm hearing about are related to HDMI. True or false?

I think I got this impression due to some thing I read elsewhere. Someone mentioned that they changed to component output and the problem cleared up.

Thanks.


----------



## Jimal (May 31, 2008)

Thanks. We're still having the problem, but in spurts. Yesterday the box was fine. Today I've had to reset it each time I've powered up.

- Jimal


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a 612 connected to my Sony LCD HD TV via HDMI. I don't know about the relationship between HDMI & freezes. I can tell you this, I still get the "freeze" but I have not had to do a reboot in a long time. My experience is, if you wait (sometimes for up to 30 seconds) the 612 resumes normal operation. I used to jump the gun and do a reboot the minute things froze up. As many as 6-8 times a day. No more. I patiently wait for all to go back to "normal" which always occurs for me.


----------



## Thinslice (Apr 28, 2008)

I believe there's a software problem. Its got something to do with the handshake between the tv and the reciever when hooked up HDMI. I honestly don't know if its the tv that the receiver is having a hard time keeping connected.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Our field solution is to connect these receivers via component cables only. When we do this, customer complaints disappear. That's what I would recommend everyone does while Dish figures out the HDMI implementation.


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

About a week ago we got 2 612s. Both are hooked up using HDMI and so far we havn't had any problems. Hopefully we will have as good of luck with the 612s as we have had with our 622.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be switching to Dish soon, and am either going with 722 + 211 or 612 + 211 + 211. I'd like to avoid hooking up the phone line, the reason for looking at the 612. I don't see any posts about adding an external HD to the 612, can I assume it works? Seems there's no need for the 722 if you have an external drive on the 612.


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

I just checked, and I have L477 on both of our 612s.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

ericsdad said:


> I just checked, and I have L477 on both of our 612s.


Same here, menu's look different now


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

ericsdad said:


> I just checked, and I have L477 on both of our 612s.


I now have L477 on two 612s also. But the INFO button has stopped working on the remotes for both units. Anyone else have this problem with L477?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

For those not getting the INFO data screen when pressing the INFO button, check to see if your remote address is set to channel 1. If it is, try setting it to a different address number, then re-check to see if the INFO screen works. 

I found this problem some time back after hooking my Slingbox to the 612. I had to put the remote to channel 1 so the Sling would send commands so the 612 would respond. I also found that if I left it on channel 1, I could get the INFO screen to work by turning the remote controls tab, black side up (so it is just sending IR.)


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

What happened to the last two posts on this thread? The seem to have disappeared.


----------

